# Pink lips on WOC



## Lapis (Jul 20, 2008)

How are you wearing pink lips?
I got caught up in the hype and got 2 cali dreaming l/s I really want to keep one but my friend was here when one came and said that it was too light (I'm nw 45) so I'm second guessing myself
I wore red l/s for the first time last month I think I can make it work, I'm just not sure how.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f270/woc-name-yo...l-s-l-g-93921/


----------



## Lapis (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks blazeno.8,  had seen that one but my question is more how to pull off the look and not what colors they are using, I saw 2 post on there about using lipglass and and lipgelee over the lipstick so I'm hoping for more hints like those, kwim?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm...it's kind of a hard question.  I think it comes down to how much of the lipcolor you apply as well as the lip liner and gloss you use with it.  For instance, I love Melrose Mood.  At first I thought it was dreadful.  I went to the pro store and the MA used Velvetella lipliner with it and didn't blend it well so I looked like a chola.  Not a good look.  I got it home and played with it and found that if I applied the lipstick lightly to my lips, then added a lipliner with some brown and a little plum to it I could make it work.  I also used Funtabulous dazzleglass on top.  This combo made it very wearable on my NW43 skin.


----------



## crystalado (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, when I use a lipliner with brown in it and a pinky-brown gloss, it works better! And Vino is a good choice as well!  IMO, pink lipsticks alone do not look good!  Makes me look like a clown!  LOL!


----------



## damsel (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a california dreamin' and i love it. to make lighter pink lipsticks work in your favor apply a lip balm prior to applying it [i do this for all lipsticks regardless because it makes the lipstick go on smoother, sheerer and keeps my lips moist]. then you can top it off with a lip gloss in a similar color family, i like jellybabe lipgelee.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, sorry about that. *eep*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Thanks blazeno.8,  had seen that one but my question is more how to pull off the look and not what colors they are using, I saw 2 post on there about using lipglass and and lipgelee over the lipstick so I'm hoping for more hints like those, kwim?_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

I really just got into lipcolor in general and pink lips are def. a fave. i don't own any MAC lip products but I do like to mix and match a few things to create my own pinks that I feel work for me.

for my light pink/nude-ish lip I like to do dramatic bright or dark eyes
and with my bright pink lip, I prefer a softer, natural eye.

Maybe I'll post pics later...


----------



## garnetmoon (Jul 20, 2008)

i think more than half my collection of lip products are shades of pink. i couldn't imagine not wearing pink lipstick. i agree with chocolategoddes in terms of lipstick/eyeshadow pairings as that's usually how i do it. 

personally, i don't mix my pinks with anything brown to make it work and i don't really wear lipliners. i mostly put glosses over my lipsticks to get the effect i want. i do think though that if you have to work *too* hard to get a lip color to fit then its' probably not your shade. in this case i would just try a lipgloss over California Dreamin' that's a hair darker to blend and enhance the lipstick making it more your shade if you think it's too light.

at the end of the day beauty is about comfort. if you like the lipstick and YOU think it looks good on you that's all that matters really.


----------



## Lapis (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i have a california dreamin' and i love it. to make lighter pink lipsticks work in your favor apply a lip balm prior to applying it [i do this for all lipsticks regardless because it makes the lipstick go on smoother, sheerer and keeps my lips moist]. then you can top it off with a lip gloss in a similar color family, i like jellybabe lipgelee._

 
Thanks, I don't have any pinks so this is an excuse to go shop for some lipgelees and lipglasses.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Oh, sorry about that. *eep*_

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *garnetmoon* 

 
_i think more than half my collection of lip products are shades of pink. i couldn't imagine not wearing pink lipstick. i agree with chocolategoddes in terms of lipstick/eyeshadow pairings as that's usually how i do it. 

personally, i don't mix my pinks with anything brown to make it work and i don't really wear lipliners. i mostly put glosses over my lipsticks to get the effect i want. i do think though that if you have to work *too* hard to get a lip color to fit then its' probably not your shade. in this case i would just try a lipgloss over California Dreamin' that's a hair darker to blend and enhance the lipstick making it more your shade if you think it's too light.

at the end of the day beauty is about comfort. if you like the lipstick and YOU think it looks good on you that's all that matters really._

 
Thanks, I'll definately be using lipglass over it.

And true I may feel it looks good on me but I'm trying not to be added to the makeup crimes thread


----------



## L281173 (Jul 21, 2008)

MAC's Girl About Town Lipstick & Pink Poodle Lipgloss
Astarte Cosmetics - Godiva Lipstick - Bronzy Mauve
Mattese Cosmetics - Bubble Gum Lip Lacquer.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 21, 2008)

i have girl about town , i try to tone it down just a notch by using a nudeish lipgloss, or i just use a clear lipgloss and apply the lipstick over it


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

I already have pale-ish pink lips without wearing anything, so perhaps my results are a bit different.  But what I like to do is to layer a some kind of light mango, or pink lipstain first on my lips, then do a light swipe a nude lipstick, and then top with light pink or nude lipgloss.  This is how I can get the best of light pinks without looking like I'm a corpse or too ashy.  I've seen ANTM Winner Danielle wear ultra light nudes and pinks, and I know she's got a good technique down, so that proves that anybody can wear a light pink.

Ulta has this really cool stain/gloss combo that is really becoming a favorite of mine, it's called the "Extreme Wear Sheer: All Day Lipcolor".  I've got it in "Breathless".  I just take the pink color and use it as my stain, let it set.  Then High Tea l/s and then MAC's "Prr" l/g, or Ulta's "Baby" l/g.  Sorry if that got repetitive, I just wanted to be very clear.


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love..... NYX in carmel l/l, High Tea l/s and Bada Boom ( i think that's what it's called) l/g (both by MAC) it's a nude that look that goes pinkish with the l/g


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 22, 2008)

i looove pinks, but i'm not bold enough to do really bright pinks. my favorites right now are angel l/s & pop circle


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 24, 2008)

I like using NYX's Louisiana lipstick with Pinky lipliner. Then I'll top it with Benefit's Her Glossiness, if I want it shiny. I love wearing a bright, bold pink lip - but only because I haven't found the perfect red!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 24, 2008)

I only have pink's and nudes in my collection.I am an nc43-44 and I feel that I can wear whatever color I want.You can make any color work if you work with it.By using lip liners,balms,gloss etc...

My favorite pinky pink lippies are Mac's Real Doll and Snob lipstick.Snob is a pretty color but so dramatic that some find it hard to wear.I use a liner (Rimmel Eastend Snob) and then I top with a clear gloss or a sheer pink gloss(Mac's plushglass in bountiful or Mac's plushglass in Pretty Plush).

 My favorite lipgloss of all time is Mac's angel cream plushglass which is like a super baby creamy pink.I also love Stila's watermelon lipglaze.


----------

